# lifetime membership gone?



## Ahrimon (Oct 8, 2014)

I signed up for the lifetime copper subscription during the save enworld kickstarter, but now I seem to only be a registered user.  Were the lifetime memberships discontinued or do I need to contact an administrator about something wrong with my account?

Thanks

Ahrimon


----------



## Morrus (Oct 8, 2014)

I've hunted around in your account, and you appear to be set up correctly as far as I can see.  What was it you were attempting to access or do that you were unable to do?


----------



## Ahrimon (Oct 8, 2014)

I've noticed other users had "bronze membership" and such under their username where mine was only a "registered user".  Also, I thought membership was supposed to remove the adds at the top of the page.  I don't get out here as much as I would like, so I wasn't sure if anything had changed.

Ahrimon


----------



## Morrus (Oct 8, 2014)

It gives you the ability to set your custom title, but it doesn't do it for you. Feel free to set yours via your settings if you want to!

There's a bug with the ads right now. Will be fixed soon!


----------



## Ahrimon (Oct 8, 2014)

Cool.  Thank you for looking into it for me, I appreciate it.

Ahrimon


----------



## Rune (Oct 12, 2014)

Morrus said:


> It gives you the ability to set your custom title, but it doesn't do it for you. Feel free to set yours via your settings if you want to!




Out of curiosity, how is that done?


----------



## Ahrimon (Oct 2, 2015)

Morrus said:


> It gives you the ability to set your custom title, but it doesn't do it for you. Feel free to set yours via your settings if you want to!
> 
> There's a bug with the ads right now. Will be fixed soon!




I know it's been a year, but I figured I'd get around to trying to figure this out.  I found the custom title part, but my user name still shows the default blue (I have the white background settings).  Whereas when I look at Rune (just an example in this thread) his username is colored silver with his status and there is a "Silver Defender" underneath his/her title.  Do the lifetime subscribers not get the colored user name or the "Copper Defender" under their name?  Is there a setting that I am missing to switch my name to the copper color and get the "Copper Defender" under my title?

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Rabulias (Oct 4, 2015)

I am using the Legacy theme, and I see your name in orange but I see Copper Defender as the title you have created, not as a system title.


----------



## Ahrimon (Oct 4, 2015)

Rabulias said:


> I am using the Legacy theme, and I see your name in orange but I see Copper Defender as the title you have created, not as a system title.




Interesting.  Thanks for that.  I wonder if I'm the only one that sees me name in blue.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 4, 2015)

No, it's not that user title.  It's the one you select here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/profile.php?do=editusergroups


----------



## Ahrimon (Oct 4, 2015)

I never would have guessed to look there.  Guess I'm getting too old for these interweb dealies.  Thank you Morrus.


----------

